# W-Lan Leistung optimieren/erhöhen



## Maggats (23. Oktober 2011)

*W-Lan Leistung optimieren/erhöhen*

Folgendes Szenario: 

Leitung Unitymedia 32.000

Router D-Link Dir-300 (wlan 54 mbit)

HTC Desire HD

Es geht darum in der kompletten Wohnung gescheiten W-lan empfang zu haben, besonders im Schlafzimmer. Habe mal eine Zeichnung der Wohnung angehängt um es zu verdeutlichen, es sind ca. 10 m die überbrückt werden müssen.

Der Router steht schon oben auf dem Schrank im Wohnzimmer und ist mit einer Eigenbau Yagi Richtantenne ausgerüstet>>Wlan Empfang im Schlafzimmer trotzdem mehr schlecht als recht. Ohne Yagi ist garkein Empfang möglich.

Kanäle wechseln half nichts, bzw. ist schon der optimalste Kanal eingestellt (13)

Eine Fritzbox 7390 hatte sogar noch schlechteren Empfang im Schlafzimmer.

Router in den Flur stellen ist nicht, weil dort weder Strom noch Lan Anschluss vorhanden ist.

Es sind ziemlich viele andere W-Lans vorhanden, die den Empfang stören. 

Ein Versuch mit D-lan vom Wohnzimmer ins Schlafzimmer zu gehen und dort einen 2. Router als Accespoint aufzustellen brachte auch nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis (Download 450 kb/s, Ping über 100 ms)

Repeaten ist auch nicht weil der D-link Router kein WDS unterstützt, dazu kommt das ich dann den Repeater in Küche oder Bad aufstellen müsste. Beides keine schöne Lösung.

Es muss doch irgendwie Möglich sein ohne viel Aufwand sauberen W-lan Empfang im Schlafzimmer zu bekommen! Ich denke momentan über eine andere Antenne nach, was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## Rayken (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: W-Lan Leistung optimieren/erhöhen*

Wie wärs einfach damit ein Netzwerkkabel ins Schlafzimmer zu verlegen und dann dort einen Router als Repeater dran hängen?

Ich vermute mal die Wände in der Wohnung sind ziemlich Dick und hindern das WLAN-Signal....

Ich habe in meinem Haus auch einfach eine Netzwerkkabel zu dem Bereich verlegt, wo ich kein Signal mehr hab und dort einfach mein Notebook angeschlossen... da es dort eh ein stationäre Arbeitsplatz ist hab ich auuch keine probleme mit Verbindungsabbrüchen.. 
So hab ich mir den Repeater ersparrt, wenn ich dort doch WLAN benötige stöpsele ich einfach eine Fritz 7170 an den Netzwerkanschluss an der dort liegt^^


----------



## Abductee (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: W-Lan Leistung optimieren/erhöhen*

der optimalste reichweitenkanal ist der mit der niedrigsten frequenz. also die nr. 1

ich würd einen anderen router kaufen.
ASUS RT-N56U, 300Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band (simultan) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Maggats (23. Oktober 2011)

[ 





			
				Rayken schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs einfach damit ein Netzwerkkabel ins Schlafzimmer zu verlegen und dann dort einen Router als Repeater dran hängen?
> 
> Ich vermute mal die Wände in der Wohnung sind ziemlich Dick und hindern das WLAN-Signal....
> 
> ...



Das will ich ja vermeiden, wäre viel Arbeit das Kabel zu verlegen. Wenn wurde ich den router dann in den Flur hängen. Es geht hier um ein smartphone, Laptop nutze ich nicht im Schlafzimmer. Warum repeaten nicht geht steht oben 



			
				Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> der optimalste reichweitenkanal ist der mit der niedrigsten frequenz. also die nr. 1
> 
> ich würd einen anderen router kaufen.
> ASUS RT-N56U, 300Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band (simultan) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 Kanal 1 ist im Schlafzimmer wesentlich schlechter als 13, zuviele andere wlans die den kanal überlagern. Frage ist ob der asus mehr Power hat als die aktuelle fritzbox 7390, die ich extra gekauft hatte.?


----------



## rebel4life (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: W-Lan Leistung optimieren/erhöhen*

Stell halt einen Repeater auf. Imho wäre die Nutzung von 5,8GHz Wlan eine Möglichkeit, allerdings wird da das Handy nicht mitspielen.


----------

